# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الفرق بين قوله تعالى (من إملاق ) و (خشية إملاق )

## سليم عبدالمالك

الفرق بين  قوله   تعالى  (من  إملاق   ) و  (خشية   إملاق   ) 
 ما  الفرق  بين الآيتين : 
(وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ مِنْ إِمْلاقٍ نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ) الأنعام/151 
( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ 
إِنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خِطْئاً كَبِيراً ) الإسراء/31
الإملاق هو الفقر 
وقد كان من عادة أهل الجاهلية أنهم يئدون بناتهم 
إما لوجود الفقر ، أو خشية وقوعه في المستقبل 
فنهاهم الله  تعالى  عن الأمرين .
فالآية الأولى : 
( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ مِنْ إِمْلاقٍ ) الأنعام /151 
واردة على السبب الأول أي : 
لا تقتلوا أولادكم لفقركم الحاصل فإن الله متكفل برزقكم ورزقهم 
والآية الثانية : 
( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُهُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ ) الإسراء/31 
واردة على السبب الثاني ، أي : 
لا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية أن تفتقروا أو يفتقروا بعدكم 
فإن الله يرزقهم ويرزقكم .
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : 
" وقوله  تعالى  : ( من إملاق ) 
قال ابن عباس : هو الفقر 
أي : لا تقتلوهم من فقركم الحاصل .
وقال في سورة الإسراء : 
( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ خَشْيَةَ إِمْلاقٍ ) 
أي : لا تقتلوهم خوفاً من الفقر في الأجل 
( يعني في المستقبل ) 
ولهذا قال هناك : ( نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ) 
فبدأ برزقهم للاهتمام بهم 
أي لا تخافوا من فقركم بسبب رزقهم فهو على الله 
وأما في هذه الآية فلما كان الفقر حاصلاً 
قال  تعالى  : 
( نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ) لأنه الأهم ههنا 
والله أعلم " انتهى .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب / الشيخ محمد المنجد 
قوله  تعالى  : 
( نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ) [الأنعام 151]"...
بدأ هنا برزق الوالدين وفي سورة الإسراء بدأ برزق الأولاد. 
والحكمة من ذلك أنّه قال هنا ( من إملاق ) 
فالإملاق حاصل فبدأ بذكر الوالدين اللذين أملقا.
وهناك قال ( خشية إملاق ) [الإسراء: 31] 
فهما غنيّان لكن يخشيان الفقر 
فبدأ برزق الأولاد قبل رزق الوالدين. 
*"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (9/25).

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير

----------

